# Manage Hard Drive Space: Other Users 145 Gb



## MrLatte23 (Feb 20, 2017)

Mac Book Pro (mid 2015) disk space is low. Looking in System Profiler > Storage > Manage it shows "Other Users" as having 145.4 GB. When opening "Manage" for the first time, "System" had the extra 145 GB then it shifted to "Other Users"; both hidden files that I can't access to see what it is.

Any way of finding these files to ultimately delete them? I went through Terminal to show all hidden folders but haven't found 145 GB of "Other Users" files.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 20, 2017)

Check your System Preferences>Users
Your user name should be listed along with any other users. It could be other users that you have set up to log into your machine. You can manage these users, deleting them if they no longer use your machine.


----------



## MrLatte23 (Feb 20, 2017)

Cheryl said:


> Check your System Preferences>Users
> Your user name should be listed along with any other users. It could be other users that you have set up to log into your machine. You can manage these users, deleting them if they no longer use your machine.


Thanks Already checked the other person that uses the laptop's home folder and it's normal size. Deactivated the OS guest folder a while back.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 21, 2017)

Now you need a bit of investigating. Click twice on your main hard drive icon (or use the Go menu>Computer>HD). 
Open the Users folder and check what is listed there. Shared folder should not be very big unless you are sharing many folders. 
Check the Deleted Users. You can trash these folders. This could be where your space is being used.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 21, 2017)

First clear your cookies and I terbpnet cache! Then read the article How To Free Space in Your Mac by Deleting Old Backups.

Also how big is your iTunes music/video library?


----------



## MrLatte23 (Feb 21, 2017)

Satcomer said:


> First clear your cookies and I terbpnet cache! Then read the article How To Free Space in Your Mac by Deleting Old Backups.
> 
> Also how big is your iTunes music/video library?



Thanks. I don't have Time Machine activated. Back Up Automatically is unchecked. iTunes is pretty much empty, just a few streaming sites in a playlist. Gonna try to find where iPhone back-ups are kept, maybe the other user's iPhone back-ups are creating that huge amount of files.


----------



## MrLatte23 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cheryl said:


> Now you need a bit of investigating. Click twice on your main hard drive icon (or use the Go menu>Computer>HD).
> Open the Users folder and check what is listed there. Shared folder should not be very big unless you are sharing many folders.
> Check the Deleted Users. You can trash these folders. This could be where your space is being used.



Thanks, The Users Folder shows as 21 GB total for all users. Shared has some HD videos in it, so it's ~14 GB of the 22 GB shown. My personal User folder is only 7 GB, not many extra Apps, (MS office, Video file players and converters, etc). No "Deleted Users" shown, just Me, a family member, a Guest User created by me, and the OS X Guest User which I have turned off in System Preferences.


----------



## MrLatte23 (Feb 21, 2017)

Found it: iPhone back-ups in the other persons home folder. Doesn't show me how or what their files are til I log into their domain.

Thanks All.


----------

